# Classic cameras and 35mm?



## ibbz (Aug 3, 2011)

Any collectors or users of 35mm (MF and LF too) equipment?
Who loves the silver halides of film and collects classic cameras?

I love photography, and though I have a digital camera I gain more pleasure out of using Film.

I currently have a Contax G2 as my main camera, plus a Contax TVS III, Contax Aria, a Yashica Minister D dating from the 60ies, an Olympus OM2n and a Fuji GA645.

I can't afford a leica, if I could I'd get myself a leica M3 and an M7!

Any one here share a similar passion?


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

i have an old canon ae1 program, and while it doesn't compare to the contax and leicas, the photos are super sharp! im using a nifty fifty on it and ilford BW 400s. definitely love the grains on it, and i feel no point and shoot can still compare to the clarity film produces.


----------



## ibbz (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Moky, great cam that the AE1 and you're quite right, the quality, feel and tones you get with Film cannot be matched by clean clinical lifeless digital.
Taken many photo's lately?


----------



## gnuyork (Aug 3, 2010)

To name a few I have Canonet QL17 and QL 19, Canon AE1, Minolta SRT 201, a couple of Diana cameras, a Holga camera, a Wista 4x5, and a Leica M6. I also have a couple of pinhole cameras, though they are actually fairly new. I do enjoy shooting film, but I shoot digital on occasion but not much anymore.

50mm is my favorite focal length for 35mm.


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

ibbz, no i haven't taken much photos lately, been busy with other work and delivering canvas prints to clients!
itching to go back and shoot while it's still summer  been looking to pick up a canonet ql17 rangefinder too, but they seem to pop in and out of our local craigslist


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

I have 75 +/- cameras in my collection.


----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)

I've gone digital but i still have my Nikon FE.


----------



## Kayakman (Aug 22, 2009)

*Yes,I still shoot B&W,and process,currenty I use a Hasselblad Super Wide C,also a Canon P rangefinder w/1.8.No digital for me.*


----------



## Landshark99 (Aug 13, 2011)

Not much film anymore but I used to love shooting with my Contax G2s, sadly they sit now, but I am very happy with my Fuji X100, the digital homage to the G2


----------



## om-4 (Dec 5, 2007)

Digital spoiled me.
besides the OM-4ti in my avatar I have a Minolta CLE, Mamiya 645 and a Olympus XA that I use from time to time.

would like a digital MF, though.


----------



## Ben_hutcherson (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a fairly good size of Canon FD mount(manual focus) equipment. 

I have both versions of the F-1, along with a T90, an A-1, and an FTb. The F-1 new model(commonly called the F-1N) is my favorite, although the film advance on the F-1n has a certain smoothness that I've not seen in any other camera. 

I also have a couple of Rolleiflexes, a Rolleicord, and a Crown Graphics. The Graphics doesn't get much use, although I love using the Rolleiflexes.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

I still shoot film fairly regularly, mostly old Nikon SLR gear but I've got a few other gems as well: Leica IIIc, Kodak Retina IIc, a few pre-WW2 folders, couple Russian rangefinders, and a few Nikons (Nikkormat Ft, F2, F3, F3/T, FM2n, F100, D700).

Sometimes the old stuff is just pretty to look at:


----------



## DON (Feb 14, 2006)

I have my fathers Konica S2 and also these 3 Leica CL models, but only using the one with the Minolta 40mm lens









DON


----------

